# loading calls into a I POD shuffle.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I know you have to have I Tunes to load any thinjg on to any I Pod but i am having problems getting crow fight sounds on to the I Tunes app to load in the shuffle. 
Any body have any tricks that I should try?

I played for ever to get the sounds on it for coyote hunting but didn't write the steps down like a idot.

 Al


----------

